# Help with PGM/Au Flux



## PGM-Au-Ag (Jun 22, 2011)

I have C.W. Ammens book but still I would like to get other suggestions for a flux for the PGM's and Au from quartz ore, any suggestions would appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## Reno Chris (Jun 22, 2011)

Significant gold and PGMs together in a quartz vein ore is very, very unusual -


----------



## Dirtdiggaler (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is a flux that I have been working on. It work's on my Quartz conglomerate with some sulfides. It produces around 28 gram's of lead to cuppel. I use this for gold-silver. It is a good idea to roast your ore if you think any sulfides or tellurium are present I do a reduction roast at 750 degrees for an hour then a oxidizing roast at 1400 degrees for the same amount of time. 

Borax 18 grams
soda ash 27 grams
charcoal 2.5 grams
litharge 41 grams
silica 1.6 grams
flouspar 2 grams
nitter 2 grams

I use 90 grams of flux and 29.16 grams ore. Then I mix ore-flux mix in a small rock tumbler for about ten minutes. Add charge to crucible add borax cap then I put in oven and after temp reaches 1850 fire for 45 minutes. Try it and let me know your results. If I think that there are PGM's present I add 45 grams of litharge and mix, then use 90grams of the mix to your 29.16 grams of ore.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 20, 2011)

dirtdiggaler said:


> Here is a flux that I have been working on. It work's on my Quartz conglomerate with some sulfides. It produces around 28 gram's of lead to cuppel. I use this for gold-silver. It is a good idea to roast your ore if you think any sulfides or tellurium are present I do a reduction roast at 750 degrees for an hour then a oxidizing roast at 1400 degrees for the same amount of time.
> 
> Borax 18 grams
> soda ash 27 grams
> ...



Thanks for the formula. Will give it a try. Been looking for different fluxs. Hope to see more formulas here. Thanks again.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 20, 2011)

dirtdiggaler said:


> nitter 2 grams


Do you mean Nitre? As in Nitrate?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 20, 2011)

Of course, he's using this as a fire assay flux. He is using a 29.166 sample weight, which is called an assay ton. This weight is used because no calculations are needed after weighing the bead. Each milligram is equal to 1 troy oz/ton. For example, a resulting gold bead weight of .0015g would equal 1.5 tr.oz./ton.

Niter or nitre. Sodium nitrate.


----------



## Dirtdiggaler (Feb 11, 2022)

Anonymous said:


> Do you mean Nitre? As in Nitrate?


Potassium nitrate.


----------

